# Check this pic from my game camera...



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

Thought this was kinda funny...childish, I know.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

That buck looks like he could use one of those blue pills!!


----------



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

That's exactly what I said!


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

gues she even knows he is harmless


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 2, 2011)

now i can show my wife its not just me..................................................


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> That buck looks like he could use one of those blue pills!!


maybe hes backing out of the garage not parking if you no what I mean lol


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Ya'll aint right!!! LOL!!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

At least he took her to dinner.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

*LOL*



Lat22 said:


> At least he took her to dinner.


True!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Lat22 said:


> At least he took her to dinner.


LMAO


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Lat22 said:


> At least he took her to dinner.


Corny joke...LOL!


----------



## Sportsdoc (May 22, 2009)

Get 'er' done


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

*How does that Christmas song go?....*

"..and all the other deer used to laugh and call him names"


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

limp lipstick


----------



## RJ Hunting & Fishing Serv (Apr 5, 2011)

maybe you could use some protien in that feeder


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

And who says spikes dont get to....


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

clear case of assault w/ a dead weapon...


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like a small case of "whiskey d***" to me


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

She has that "I got up early for this?" look too.

TH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

She has her tail tucked.....block the punt, block the punt.......


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

that doe must be "out of gas" and the buck is giving her a "push"


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Lat22 said:


> At least he took her to dinner.


But did he "stick her with the tip"


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

by lookin at his rack, your lucky he didn't


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey, stop raggin on him guys, maybe he was just trying to play "just the tip"!


----------



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

nikki said:


> by lookin at his rack, your lucky he didn't


Yeah, and I can't do much about him either. We've got the 13" rule in place here, which IMO is a good rule for the most part. I've hunted in this same area my entire life and can remember when I was a kid, you might sit for an entire week and not see a deer. Now I usually see 5-10 (sometimes more) different deer almost everytime I go. Just this evening I saw 4 different bucks. When I was younger, I wouldn't see 4 different bucks all season.


----------



## WADER13 (Jul 20, 2008)

poor manners to crush on the lunch table isnt it? Get a room, or bush!

you may want to mix in a few blue pills with your corn next time you fill up too....

I may be a little off but if I saw this live I dont know if I could resist taking the doe out from right under neath the poor guy. Save her the embarrasment


----------



## Icky Puddin (Jun 29, 2011)

Nature Boy Science Lesson

Question: What can we learn from this photo?
Answer: Size does not matter. Furthermore, neither does location or time of day.


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

Oh jeeez! How would you like somebody taking your picture during a moment of passion and pasting it all over the internet?


----------



## jwest (Jan 23, 2009)

I thought about that too. Maybe I should have title it "No Privacy".


----------

